# Good Breeders in Orange County, CA?



## tammy_twostep (May 7, 2013)

My daughter is looking to adopt 2 males. Can anyone suggest good/reputable breeder in the Orange County area - preferably in South County. 

Thank you!


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I though I posted but I guess it didn't go through. But if you are still looking search Misty Blue Rattery on Google. Go to their web page and look around they also have a tab for other breeders and you can look are their pages also. I know Coco's Rattery is in Pomona for a few months. I don't know if that is close enough for you though.


----------



## mallina (May 26, 2013)

You might want to contact a rescue group in California, because they could help you find a couple of rats that need placement due to no fault of their own. 

http://www.rattieratz.com/adoption/rat-adoption-process/


----------

